# Can Alexa help solve a murder?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably not, as it turns out.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/12/28/can-alexa-help-solve-a-murder-police-think-so-but-amazon-wont-give-up-her-data/

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I doubt it recorded anything, unless the victim had the presence of mind to yell "Alexa, record" or something while he was being murdered.  

Still, it almost sounds like the they rejected the warrant on the grounds that it was technically flawed, asserting that they believed the thing was 'always recording', which is not the case. It's possible a better warrant would be responded to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, kind of what I thought.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/24/amazon-refuses-hand-over-alexa-info-murder-investigation/


----------



## contomlon (Apr 10, 2017)

I enjoyed over read your blog post. Your blog have nice information, I got good ideas from this amazing blog. I am always searching like this type blog post. I hope I will see again.


----------



## Jerry L. Barnhart (Apr 10, 2017)

Good article. Thank U


----------

